# Shop Drawings 10' x 12' Timber Frame



## jander3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Uploaded the shop drawings for the timber frame shed I am working on over the winter.

http://peelinglogs.blogspot.com/2011/03/timber-frame-plan10-x-12-shed.html

Model and drawings were made using Google SketchUp with TF Rubies.


----------



## jander3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Cut the frame, installed the frame, and started some board and batten siding.

http://peelinglogs.blogspot.com/2011/10/installing-roofagain.html

http://peelinglogs.blogspot.com/2011/10/timber-framerigging-raising-frame.html


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That wasn't anything like I was expecting. Good job!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Very nice....thanks for the post !


----------



## Dry Bridge (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice, I hope to start a similarly sized project this winter for use as a smokehouse.

Nice Job!!

Paul B.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

At 10x12 why did you bother with timber frame at all??


----------



## jander3 (Feb 20, 2011)

SteveO,

I like the timber frame style and if you like timber framing, you have to start somewhere. Anyway, this was, generally, a test building. And, I need small storage building at my home.

You are quite right, I cut three bents for a 10' x 12' structure; you could cut the same joints on timbers that were a little larger and produce a building that was 16' x 24' with the exact same amount of effort.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't you just love Sketchup!

I used it to design my kitchen cabinets, a bathroom vanity, our chicken coop, AND our 16x20 workshop (which we'll get started on if we EVER get finished with this kitchen).


----------



## Red_Hen (Sep 20, 2011)

It is coming along beautifully. I love the roof (both of them!).


----------



## jander3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Made and installed a door, decked the loft for storage, and finished siding the shed. 

http://peelinglogs.blogspot.com/2012/01/10-x-12-timber-framed-shedfinished.html


----------

